
Show HN: An ORM-like JavaScript client for PostgREST - kiwicopple
https://github.com/supabase/postgrest-js
======
kiwicopple
Hey HN, this is a JS wrapper for PostgREST
([http://postgrest.org](http://postgrest.org)). PostgREST turns a PostgreSQL
database instantly into a RESTful API.

You can do some amazing things with PostgREST such as querying through table
relationships, just like GraphQL. Our library makes it simple:

    
    
        let { body: countries } = await client
        .from('countries')
        .select(`
            name,
            cities (
                name
            )
        `)
    

They just released version 7, and with it some awesome updates (such as the
ability to query any of your schemas). We've posted this library before, but
we just updated it to support PostgREST v7.

If you haven't already tried PostgREST, I recommend it highly.

